

Show HN: nFiles: Instant File Hosting with an Email. Private. No signup. - sfmidwest
https://nfil.es/

======
sfmidwest
Free. No Ads. Minimalist solution for file hosting. Best for anonymously
uploading and sharing small files.

~~~
greenyoda
"Free. No Ads." What's the business model - who is paying for it and why? Will
my files be around a month from now when you move on to something else?

~~~
sfmidwest
We haven't had a business model yet. We just want to build something our
family and friends want to use.

Those files are there until you delete them yourself. You decide.

------
lnlyplnt
this is neat, nice to see people experimenting in this space.

